# 2009 Foals - How are they doing - post pics



## Prodomus (Jun 8, 2009)

Okay, I will start it.
Had to take shots for registration and thought I would post a link - no more baby fur at four months - 
Here is Prospect's Danika - Filly by ES Donavan (Hano) out of Prospect's Atheana - CSHA Approved (Clyde/Hackney)born March 29, 2009 - currently standing at 13.3hh
How are everyone else's babies doing - lets see some pics.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, she is absolutely GORGEOUS!! Definitely gonna be a looker when older.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, mine is not quite that far along yet.

Rafe the day he was born: (forgive my face, he had just stepped on my toe a moment ago) LOL









And here he is today at 9 days old


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Hes got some big ole ears.. teehee babies are so cute


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Both babies are gorgeous...and I just cannot get over Rafe's ears. He is soooooo darn cute!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

yay for cute, floppy ears! hehe...both foals look fantastic. i can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Lexi is 4 months old now. SHe is still getting rid of that baby coat.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Gorgeous foals! I can't wait to see how they continue to progress.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is Winson. He is about a month and a half now. He's doing awesome with his training and picks up his feet wonderfully now. He halters, leads and isn't scared of plastic being flapped right by his face.


----------



## cayuseranch (Jun 13, 2009)

awww Equus, I love his nose...just makes me want to kiss it.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I just melt at all of those cute baby faces!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Equus_girl said:


> Here is Winson. He is about a month and a half now. He's doing awesome with his training and picks up his feet wonderfully now. He halters, leads and isn't scared of plastic being flapped right by his face.


What a perfect name for him!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks! It took me forever to come up with a name but I really like it!!


----------



## CopperHorse (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is my little girl Tequila, she was born in May 2009. She still has that baby fuzz but she is growing up prety quickly. I just posted a thread on helping to name here so I will try to find some different pics of her so I aint posting the same ones, lol. Ok, nevermind I just took some new ones.


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Aww everyone has some cute foals!


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Here is my filly, Cavalina, at 2 months. This was right after we moved the gang home from the boarding barn. She's an Oldenburg by Coromino, out of my MMB TB.

She is 3 months old now and 90% of the baby fuzz is gone and her coat is a little darker. I'll have to post pics recent pics when I upload them off of my camera. And she's going to her GOV inspection on Friday - I'll definitely have pictures after that


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

This is Ty, he is a 2009 Morgan colt. He is 3 days old in this pic. He was born August 26, 2009.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ That is just an adorable pic.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

SaddleUp158 said:


> This is Ty, he is a 2009 Morgan colt. He is 3 days old in this pic. He was born August 26, 2009.


Oooh, he was born in the future!  He's very cute!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> Oooh, he was born in the future!  He's very cute!


hehe, I was thinking the same thing  he's a stunner!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Aww I love Ty's big ol' head ♥


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> Oooh, he was born in the future!  He's very cute!


 
Oops! lol, I didn't catch the typo! It took me a sec to figure out what you all were talking about!


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

SaddleUp158 said:


> This is Ty, he is a 2009 Morgan colt. He is 3 days old in this pic. He was born August 26, 2009.


 
Oops, I meant July 26!!! sorry guys!

Thanks for the nice comments. He is pretty fun to have around. I hope he keeps his cuteness. lol

I love everyone else's foals, all are absolutely precious!


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't have any up to date pics that I can post. (some help figuring out how to do it would be nice ). But Little Buddy (old pics in my barn) is doing great! I was working with him today and he is catching on pretty fast.


----------



## jz131 (Jun 20, 2009)

This is my soon to be new baby.....i just havent picked him up yet. He was born in April and is a Haflinger.

These pictures were from June.....he was 2 months old at the time


















These pictures are from July......he was 3 months old at the time


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

the foal coat is finally gone! Amazing since the picture posted on page 1 wasn't even a month ago yet.
Pictures at 1 month and at almost 5 months. I think she is going to be bigger than her mama!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She's adorable! Either she's huge or her mama is dang tiny! Haha


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

that haflinger baby is sooo gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Wallaby said:


> She's adorable! Either she's huge or her mama is dang tiny! Haha


 LOL Mama is only about 12 hh. I think she was bred to a large pony or horse. We bought her in Jan and figured out she was pg about 1 wk before she foaled. She had only been with the lady I bought her from for 3 months. I bet baby is closer to 14hh when all is said and done.


----------



## jz131 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks.....I will make sure to post some new photos once he comes home.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Everyone's babies are sooooo adorable! I look at them all and think 'I want one I want one!' Then I wake up from my dream since I know nothing about handling little ones so won't even try.  

Thanks y'all for sharing!


----------



## Liv (Dec 6, 2008)

^^^^ The guy in the pic (my younger brother) is 6ft tall, for a height reference.










This is a colt out of my mom's mare, Delite's Proud Love. He's awesome, other than having extreme biting issues. His sire is A JFK's Monopoly, and he's a Tennessee Walker born on the 4th of July.

He is 1mo in those pictures, and was 9.2hh at the time. He's now 10hh, bordering on 10.1hh.


----------



## cayuseranch (Jun 13, 2009)

wow he is very nice looking Liv. what is his name?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's Chance, not great pictures but he's going to be a registered Morgan and possibly a chocolate chestnut.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

So I bought 2 little colts about a month after they were born and I am waiting anxiously before they get to come home. 

So this is "IMA BLAZIN RHINESTONE" aka Trigger born April 27, 2009

Trigger @ 4 days old









This is him just starting to turn grey @ a little over 2 months old









Headshot of Trigger @ a little over 3 months old (current pic)









Full current body shot of Trigger @ a little over 3 months old









Below is my other colt "DJ Gamblin With Gold" aka Ruger born April 25, 2009

This is Ruger about 1 month and 3 weeks old









Ruger at 3 months old









As you can see he has a little marking that barely passed him as a sorrel overo. This is the most recent picture of him at 3 1/2 months old. Losing his baby fur!









A front facing picture of Ruger @ 3 1/2 months old.









Well that is my 2 newest babies. I can't wait to get them home as I am having foal fever with all these other really cute pictures.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Love his little face! The markings are adorable


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

oo these babies are so adorable!! keep the pics coming =)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Just took these photos yesterday of my colt born the end of April... 

Shakespeare (CheyAuts ToBe Or Not ToBe)


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

what a cute name for a foal =) was it in reference to a parent or are you a shakespeare fan?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks  Hehe he's actually named after one of my dogs! 

First, I had this dream before she foaled that she was foaling and my dog Toby was the dad LOL!!! Well, we call Toby different things like Tobias, Toblerone, and Toby or not Toby. Toby is... well, we say he's "special." He's an aussie, but definately did NOT get the breed's brains lol! 

When Shakespeare was born, he wasn't too bright... couldn't figure out how to nurse, walked into walls, ect. Hubby said he acted like Toby, and we should call him Shakespeare. Then the vet, after examining him, proclaimed he was a dummy foal. So, the name was just perfect  LOL!


----------



## Sliding4ever (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry i've never given any new updates, my job is keeping really busy.

Tucker's doing okay. He's huge, smart, strong, and he knows it. He's doing ok with his halter training I suppose. He's been rearing up on me, and wont stop. A lady is letting me borrow her Clinton Anderson dvd's on foals and weanlings. I'm not finished watching them now, but it doesn't look like it will be much help on the rearing. 

Today I gave him his first bath (no soap though). And he did really good. I did it after a training session so it probably felt good. And he got dewormed, he did really good with that too. I measured him to be around 11.3 to 12 hands, and he's hip high right now too. He'll be 4 months old on the 23rd, and i'm going to take his momma to a stable.

So here's the pics.
































































How are the other foals?


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I will have topost some new pics of Caddo and Maggie. I weaned Caddo yesterday he is adapting pretty well though my bf said that when he went to the barn caddo nickered at him and he nickered at him when he left the barn as well. Caddo is 5 months now and Maggie is 6 months old now. I will get some new posts as soon as I have a day off.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, my goodness. Tucker is huge and gorgeous. What a muscular boy LOL. I haven't had any trouble with Rafe rearing (thank goodness) but he did have an issue with learning to stop when I did. I would just walk him around and slowly stop, if he bumped into me or tried to walk past, I would put pressure on the noseband of the halter. If that didn't work, I would push a thumb into his chest and make him back up several steps. About 20 minutes of doing that consistently and he started to stop when I did. I guess I need to get some more new pix of him but I will post the newest that I have. They are from a couple of weeks ago. If my memory serves me right, he was 11.3 when I measured him then.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, wait. Sorry for the double post but I just remembered that I have a few good ones of him from when we started driving John and Bessie. 



















He was pretty anxious to get in the middle of all the harness LOL.


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

They are all so cute! A few I have been watching since birth... it's amazing they are that old already!
Rafe it getting HUGE and looks like he may be growing into his head. and Tucker, man is he handsome! keep your hands tight on him, he'll be a looker for sure!

What exactly is a "dummy foal"?


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## libbybinger (Sep 3, 2009)

Shakespeare is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Audra0729 said:


> What exactly is a "dummy foal"?


Here's an article about it:
The Horse | Dummy Foals

Cute babies, everyone!


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

awesome article thanks!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

adorable foals everyone!! and Shakespeare totally stole my heart!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll have to post new photos of Shakespeare when I'm home. He's weaned now and looking for his new family to spoil him  

I posted new photos of my other baby, Pebbles, on another thread the other day.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww i want a baby!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have to say I am the most surprised at Tucker, she sure developed into a stunning foal! 

Thanks for sharing the pictures everyone!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The mare we bred in 09 miscarried


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

aww thats too bad!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

here are my two, due to arrive on the 24th of this month
Bailey








Archie


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

they are soooo fuzzy!!! my colt was that fuzzy his first year.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah they are uber fuzzy so dont want to rug them too early, its mild enough here yet so will wait another month or two depending on how bad it gets. cant wait to get them


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

im jealous. my baby was like 6 months when he got all his baby fur off!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

ha, i think the black and white one will be one very hairy beast,


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

This is Mana the day he was born and then more recent photos. He is just under two months and he's started to shed out. I'm excited because it looks as though it's a liver color!! He's so big already! He's 10.2hh already!! His momma is 14.3 and daddy was 14hh, I have a feeling he'll be bigger than both of them though. ..oh, he was born at the end of august.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

All of these foals are beautiful!

Is that Shakespeare's natural coat colour? What colour will he be one day? I have never seen a foal like that.

And is Trigger going to be a grey when he's big?


----------



## huntseat_rider (Sep 22, 2008)

Heres Remmy when he was born....



and here is is now at 6 months...(actually about 5 months or so in the pic.)


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

is Remmy a Friesian?


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Audra0729 said:


> is Remmy a Friesian?


I was also wondering about that....


----------



## huntseat_rider (Sep 22, 2008)

nope he's a Morgan!!!!


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

He's certainly a stunning Morgan! You planning on keeping him a stud?


----------



## huntseat_rider (Sep 22, 2008)

Audra0729 said:


> He's certainly a stunning Morgan! You planning on keeping him a stud?


Thanks I love him, I think he's gonna be a big boy! Nope I actually had him cut already...he was having a couple studdy issues so I decided best to cut him


----------



## huntseat_rider (Sep 22, 2008)

whoops forgot to add I also don't have my place set up to keep a stud which went to that decison also


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

ahh yeah my little Paint colt was the same way, we wanted to keep him a stud since he would have thrown color but he got too studdy... also ran into the problem that we didn't have any place to keep him except stalled all day cuz we only had a one acre lot with 3 stalls and 1 pasture.

my "barn" looked like this:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That is the cutest little barn I've ever seen! I want on, wouldn't be very warm with the nasty Alberta winds though! 

Remmy is stunning, I love morgans. I wouldn't mind have a few around. One day, maybe I will rein with them.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> All of these foals are beautiful!
> 
> Is that Shakespeare's natural coat colour? What colour will he be one day? I have never seen a foal like that.


Shakespeare is a silver black, aka silver dapple. They often look like dapple greys, but never loose their color  Usually they darken up from the foal coat. But he's also appy, so could very well go lighter from appy roaning (varnish roan). It's common in minis, ponies, and gaited breeds (but in gaited breeds it usually looks different... the chocolate rockies are silver black).


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is Lyric. She's 5 months old. Yesterday we finally took the lead rope off that she's been dragging. She's been really good except she tried to kick me the other day. Luckily she didn't kick me because I wasn't in her stall with her. But I chalk that up to being a weanling that will need to learn her manners.


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

HHF's Roxie's Rockin-Rolla

DOB 5/25/09

Nate


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah the barn was good for the weather in FL but it wouldn't work for me now since I moved back to MI.

I want another foal =/ maybe in the future.... it'll probably be a TWH foal =]


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> Shakespeare is a silver black, aka silver dapple. They often look like dapple greys, but never loose their color  Usually they darken up from the foal coat. But he's also appy, so could very well go lighter from appy roaning (varnish roan). It's common in minis, ponies, and gaited breeds (but in gaited breeds it usually looks different... the chocolate rockies are silver black).


Ah. Okay. That's interesting. Thanks. = )


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Ah. Okay. That's interesting. Thanks. = )


 
You're welcome  And the foal HCCUMMINSSMOKE posted a few posts above is what silver looks like on bay. Cute baby BTW HC!


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> You're welcome  And the foal HCCUMMINSSMOKE posted a few posts above is what silver looks like on bay. Cute baby BTW HC!


THANKS! yep Silver Bay aka Red Chocolate...which I wish they'd call it Silver Bay b/c a lot of people think 'oh you take a Red horse to a chocolate horse you get red chocolate...NO! lol im trying to convice people its a bay gene to the silver dapple but they dont believe me, but I'll just show em how its done lol

Nate


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am going to take new pics of Maggie and caddo tomorrow. I will try to post them tomorrow night as well. they are both weaned now. Maggie we weaned about 5 days ago and Caddo been weaned almost two weeks now.


----------



## huntseat_rider (Sep 22, 2008)

haha heres this week Remmy he's such a fat little fuzzball right now


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay guys here are the newest pics of Maggie and Caddo. I am going to have to get better pics of Maggie but here goes. Maggie is 6 months and Caddo is 5 months old.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Awww sweet. They are both just too gorgeous!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

awwww they are about the same size as my two, they are absolutly gorgeous


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for the compliments. I have the last foal of Caddo's dam. I gave his mom to a friend of mine and they will never breed her again so I guess he is his last. I am debating about keeping him a stud because of how sweet he is. Plus because I have already had some people interested in breeding to him when he gets of age to breed. Don't know because in some ways I want to geld him and just make him a great riding horse. The black filly is for sale and I am also selling her dam.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm not sure what you can do there. He does look like her could be a good riding horse.....hmmmmm......I would maybe suggest making him a riding horse. I suppose you couldn't keep him a stallion AND ride him?


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well my bf stud we ride him on trails and around other horses. No problems even when mares are in heat. This is the last foal out of my favorite mare that I gave to a friend. She only produced 3 foals. A mule colt, a sorrel and white filly, and now a sorrel and white colt.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Well then keep him as he is. Then you can "have the best of both"...LOL


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks I just might but time will tell. He is doing some things that I get scared about but a lot of it is because I don't trust myself around him because when I was 13 I got trampled by a stud and because of that I don't have much confidence with him. Anyone have any suggestions on how I can keep my confidence with him because I truly do love him and want to make him my best trail horse that I have.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Treat him as you would any horse. A stallion is a horse, just one with testosterone.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Also, if he ever tries to dominate you, DON'T let him. It can get very dangerous, especially since stallion love to be the dominant. Let him know you are the boss, but still maintain a relationship with him.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I say a horse's personality is based on how he is raised. Treat him with respect and he will return it. I've met some very nice studs and some very 'studly' ones, but I think the horses' owners make them what they are.


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

You guys all have super cute foals! I wish they would stay that cute and tiny and fuzzy forever. =]


----------



## Abbygirl (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is Mya. She was born in March. Thanks to Marestare watchers we were able to get the vet out in time to save her life in the middle of the night. She had one leg behind her and the vet and my husband had to deliver her with chains. She is our miracle baby. This is her at 6 months.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

gorgeous gorgeous babies everyone! I'm so jealous!! <3


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Looking at all these foals makes me want to steal one! LOL


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

That is such a touching story Abby! It's amazing that the internet can save lives like that.


----------

